# Date of planned arrival to the UK



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi all

Was hoping for some ones advice or opinion,

I submitted my wife's settlement visa on 10 DECEMBER 2015 online

For the date of planned arrival to the UK 4 JANUARY 2016

The reason why we put such an early planned arrival date was because we were 

hoping to pay for a priority service through Gerry's Pakistan which we came to 

realize after that it still does not exist.


Will that date have a negative effect?

Also does the 12 week processing time count from submission date or bio metric date? 


Thank you


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

We did not include a flight itinerary.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, I don't think so. Her visa will simply be made valid from the date of issue, whenever that may be. 
Processing time is usually from biometrics date, but reality can differ. Use only as a guide and not a promise.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

shaz2803 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Was hoping for some ones advice or opinion,
> 
> ...


That is interesting - I thought there was a priority service


"For settlement applications you can buy this service online for GBP 360 or at the visa application centre for a fee of PKR 61,200 "

UK Visa Information - Pakistan - User Pay Services


----------



## ceomo (Jun 26, 2015)

There is a priority service but it is hit and miss. Payment has to be made BEFORE the biometrics. I've tried in October to pay online but it would not let me. Someone got their visa in a month apparently, others said 3 months.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

ceomo said:


> There is a priority service but it is hit and miss. Payment has to be made BEFORE the biometrics. I've tried in October to pay online but it would not let me. Someone got their visa in a month apparently, others said 3 months.


I will be trying to do it priorty - will let you know how I get on


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi coffeegirl i hope your successful with the priority service. 

As ceomo said it would not let him that's what happened to me basically the priority option does not appear once you are entering details to pay for it online.

I heard also you can only pay by cash at the VAC (Gerry's) for a priority service so i told my wife to take the fee amount in cash on the day of her biometrics.

The agents at Gerry's didn't have a clue.

I hope by the time you apply it will be available.


----------



## ceomo (Jun 26, 2015)

Received the passport today - date is 7 Feb. On the application we put down 1st December 2015


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

I really hope they have the priority service - I don't want to wait almost 4 months


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

shaz2803 said:


> Hi coffeegirl i hope your successful with the priority service.
> 
> As ceomo said it would not let him that's what happened to me basically the priority option does not appear once you are entering details to pay for it online.
> 
> ...


Applied wit priority - received the visa yesterday


----------



## aprboom (Feb 29, 2016)

coffeegirl said:


> Applied wit priority - received the visa yesterday


Dear Coffeegirl, 

I am looking to apply for my wife's spouse visa in 1st week of April and planning on using Priority service like yourself. Did you pay for it online or was it paid by your spouse in cash? 

Please can you tell me which documents my wife needs to send me once she has given her biometrics?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

aprboom same here hopefully on the 1st il apply

so do you have to the priorty service before the biometrics?

coffee girl can you please go through how and what to take at gerrys 
Thank you


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

aprboom said:


> Dear Coffeegirl,
> 
> I am looking to apply for my wife's spouse visa in 1st week of April and planning on using Priority service like yourself. Did you pay for it online or was it paid by your spouse in cash?
> 
> ...


Hello 

My husband paid for the priority service in person at the office when doing his Biometrics. My husband sent me his TB certificate, his IELTS certificate, a printed copy of application form signed and dated and his passport photo's. He also sent me my original Nikkah nama as I left it in Pakistan. 

Hope this helps


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

Asad1232009 said:


> aprboom same here hopefully on the 1st il apply
> 
> so do you have to the priorty service before the biometrics?
> 
> ...


Depends on where you are applying from. My husband applied in Mirpur and he paid at the visa office when he went to do his Bio-metrics. He took his printed application form, a copy of bio metric appointment letter and his passport.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you sis.
My wife will be going to gerrys in mirpur
i was thinking of paying the priority online.
did they ask gor his id card?


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

coffeegirl said:


> Applied wit priority - received the visa yesterday


how long was the whole process from bio metrics to visa been granted.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

*.*



Asad1232009 said:


> Thank you sis.
> My wife will be going to gerrys in mirpur
> i was thinking of paying the priority online.
> did they ask gor his id card?


I am not sure - I will ask and let you know


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

*.*



Asad1232009 said:


> how long was the whole process from bio metrics to visa been granted.


Applied from : Pakistan - Priority
Online Application: 04/02/2016
Biometrics at: 10/02/2016
Documents sent: 17/02/2016
Email sent chasing receipt of documents: 23/02/2016
Email received saying visa processed: 23/02/2016
Visa received: 24/02/2016
Decision made email: 26/02/2016


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## aprboom (Feb 29, 2016)

Asad1232009 said:


> aprboom same here hopefully on the 1st il apply
> 
> so do you have to the priorty service before the biometrics?
> 
> ...



Great, If all goes well I should be applying towards the end of 1st week of April. Little search I have carried out suggests that usually Priority service is paid at the VAC center however, there have been instances where people have paid for it online. I will share the link if I come across one. You applying yourself or using a solicitor?

Kind regards


----------



## aprboom (Feb 29, 2016)

coffeegirl said:


> Hello
> 
> My husband paid for the priority service in person at the office when doing his Biometrics. My husband sent me his TB certificate, his IELTS certificate, a printed copy of application form signed and dated and his passport photo's. He also sent me my original Nikkah nama as I left it in Pakistan.
> 
> Hope this helps


Great, thank you. 

Do we fill out three forms altogether?

1) VAF4A
2) Appendix 2 
3) Online Application form 

Do you send printed online application along with supporting documents?


Many thanks


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Im Applying myself I dont think i need a solicitor. i just need to sort my accommodation out and waiting for my final payslip april 1st then should be ready to apply


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

aprboom said:


> Great, thank you.
> 
> Do we fill out three forms altogether?
> 
> ...


The online application IS the VAF4A form. So just online application - printed and Appendix 2


----------



## aprboom (Feb 29, 2016)

coffeegirl said:


> The online application IS the VAF4A form. So just online application - printed and Appendix 2


Oh I see, thank you so much. I am hoping not to run into any major difficulties while filling out form but would you be around in case I needed some assistance?

Thank you once again 

Kind regards


----------



## aprboom (Feb 29, 2016)

Asad1232009 said:


> Im Applying myself I dont think i need a solicitor. i just need to sort my accommodation out and waiting for my final payslip april 1st then should be ready to apply


that 's great, I wish you all the very best. Please keep in touch 

Kind regards


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

aprboom said:


> Oh I see, thank you so much. I am hoping not to run into any major difficulties while filling out form but would you be around in case I needed some assistance? Thank you once again Kind regards


That's the point of the forum.


----------



## aprboom (Feb 29, 2016)

nyclon said:


> That's the point of the forum.


Thank you Nyclon, I am new to this forum so just getting accustomed to it, thank you for your kind words. 

I have had a very unstable last 7 months of employments. 

I am looking to apply for my wife’s spouse visa using CAT B (12 months income) or do I fall under any other category?

Currently, I am doing two jobs, one which is non-salaried in which my income has gone above and below £1550 in the last 4 months and I earn £1580 from my second job which I started last month. I would have earned more than £18,600 prior to application and will be earning more than £18,600 combining the two jobs; please do I satisfy both the conditions of CAT B?

Couple of the companies I used to work for have stopped trading; they issued payslips in standard word format and not the original payslip format but they have all the details i.e employer’s name, my name, address, Tax/NI detail, income. I have come to learn such payslips are to be accompanied by a letter from the employer, on the employer’s headed paper and signed by a senior official, confirming the payslips are authentic but as the companies don’t exist anymore will it have any bearing on the application. Both my current jobs issue formal payslips.

Thank you Nyclon


----------

